# هل تعلم أن الرصاص أول و أنفع وأضر معدن في العالم



## وائل مشاطي (8 مارس 2012)

الرصاص اضعف وأقوى معدن في العالم
الرصاص يوجد في التربا على شكل أكسيد 
كما نعلم المرأة في المنزل تسطيع صهر الرصاص في المنزل 
ينصهر الرصاص عند درجة حرارة 327 دم رمزه pb عندما يكون رصاص / أما عندما يكون أوكسيد الرصاص فهنا تكمن المشكلة 
فهو لاينصهر مهما وصلت درجة الحرارة فهو بحاجة ألى رابع أوكسيد الكربون (كيف تعلم العالم هذا السر) 
في العصر الحجري تعلموا صهر الرصاص من الطبيعة فكانت تندلع الحرائق في الغابات وتقع الأشجار على التربة الموجود فيها 
أوكسيد الرصاص وعند أنبعاث الغازات من الحريق ومن بينها غاز رابع أوكسيد الكربون ينصر الأوكسيد ويتحول ألى رصاص
ملاحظة أين ما يوجد أوكسيد الرصاص يوجد معه توأمه الفضة + الزرنيخ +الزئبق الأحمر أحيانن بنسب قليلة
فوائد الرصاص : الرصاص معدن لايصدأ ولايتحلل ولايتفاعل مع مرور الزمن فكانوا يصنعون منه التماثيل 
: الرصاص معدن وزنه النوعي 21 ثقيل جداً فيستعمل لوزن الأشياء كا أطارات السيارات
: الرصاص معدن لا تخترقه أيه أشعة فيستعمل كغلاف واقي لغرف تصوير الأشعة في المشافي
: الرصاص معدن لدن وطوق يمدد ألا أن يصبح أرق من الورقة دون أن ينقطع
: الرصاص معدن يقبل التجانس معكل المعادن ويغير مواصفاتها مثل النحاس معه يصبح نحاس فحمي ألخ---

:الرصاص معدن يأتي بعد النحاس من حيث الناقلية لذا يصنع منه بلاكات البطارية ومقابض الكابلات
: الرصاص معدن طري يستعمل للخدع السنمائية كأن يلوي الممثل قضيف ثخين من المعدن 
اضرار الرصاص : الرصاص يصنف من المعادن الثقيلة التي تدخل الى الدم في جسم الأنسان كيف يدخل 
: عن طريق الهواء في محطاط الوقود أو محلات بخ دهان السيارات 
: عن طريق صهر هذه المادة في المسابك وحرقها 
: عن طريق الجلد كأن يأكل الشخص بعد ملامسته الرصاص كعمال المطابع
: عن طريق التعرق بأن يلبس مجوهرات تقليدية مغشوشة بمادة الرصاص 
الوقاية من أضرار التسمم بلرصاص 1- ينصح بعدم العمل في مصنع لصهر الرصاص أكثر من أربعة أشهر 

2- ينصح بلأبتعاد عن السكن من مصاهر الرصاص 3 كم على الأقل
3- ينصح بشرب كوب حليب مع البيض بشكل يومي لعمال المصاهر والمحطاط
4- ينصح بزيارة طبيب صناعي مختص كل شهر وعمل تحليل المعادن في الدم
كيف نعيد الرصاص ألى أوكسيد : نصب كرات من الرصاص ونضعها في ماكينة دوارة على شكل برميل مضلع
وندير الماكينة في غرفة محكمة الأغلاق لايدخل اليها الهواء أبداً وعندها تتصادم الكرات في بعضها وتولد الحرارة 
ونتيجة نقص الأوكسجين في الغرفة يتأكسد غبار الرصاص ويصبح بودلاة أوكسيد الرصاص 
// ولكم تحياتي الصناعي وائل أحمد مشاطي // دمشق سوريا 
ولمعلومات أكثر زيارة معامل الرصاص في مدينة حلب في سوريا فهي تشتهر في هذه الصناعة​


----------



## dadyou (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مثل هي الموضوع يحتاج الف شكر انا بصراحة استفدة منه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر العجمي (28 أكتوبر 2013)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## saaddd (13 فبراير 2014)

مشكور أخي وائل


----------



## kh82_kh82 (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

